# January 2010 - Photos + ASS training log



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Right the new 2010 training log from me. Hopefully better and more detailed than the last.

Lets get a log started

*PERSONAL STATS*

-----------------------------------

Age: 26

Height: 5,11"

BF%: 17.5% estimate from calipers

Weight: 13.11stone

Training: 3.5 years - Upper body

1.5 year - legs (novice mistake ignoring these muscles at the start)

Goal: 15.5stone @ 10% BF

*AAS PLAN*

-----------------------------------

*Cycle*

Sus 250 - 500mg a week - Weeks 1-12 (injected wednesday after training legs)

Deca - 200mg a week - Weeks 1-10 (injected thursday after training shoulders)

Dbol - 30mg a day - Weeks 1-8 (15mg taken before training, 15mg taken with evening meal)

*PCT*

Clomid - 50mg twice a day - 30 days

Nolvadex - 20mg a day - 45 days

*Current GENERAL DIET PLAN*

-----------------------------------

*8.00am - Meal 1 -* 300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Pharma Mass, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*10.00am - Meal 2 -*300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 apple, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Pharma Mass, 1 table spoon peanut butter.

*12.00 - Meal 3 - *Steak/Chicken/Fish + sweet spud + vegtables

*14.00pm - Meal 4 - *1 wholemeal baggette with 1 can of tuna, sweetcorn and mayo.

*15.00pm - Meal 5 -* 300ml water and protien shake

*15.45pm - Meal 6 *Pre workout - BSN Xplode, Reflex sida calfornia tablets

*17.00pm - Meal 7 -* Post workout - USN Anabolic mass shake

*18.00pm - Meal 8 - *Steak/chicken/fish + 100gram rice + salad

*20.30pm - Meal 9 -* banana + Peanut butter (clean carbs) <- Additional meal depending on course of the day

*22.00pm - Meal 10 -* Reflex instant whey protien shake (Protien for sleep cycle)

Sleep time.

Total - 5000+ calories, 350+grams protien, 600+grams carbs (Average day plan)

6 real meals, 3 including meats

2 mass shakes, couple protien shakes

Multivits, glutamine, creatine, cod liver oil sups

6 litres of water a day (minimum)

Red meats = Usually good piece of steak

Fish meats = Usually Macreal fillets or salmon fillets

Chicken meants = Usually 2 breasts at a time (maybe 3)

Rice = actually white even though it be better as brown

Eggs = Boil 6-8 eggs a day (minimum)

*WORK OUT PLANNER*

---------------------------------

Every routine starts with 5 mins cross trainer warm up high intensity and a 10 mins cool down medium intensity.

Monday - Chest, abs (80mins including warm up & cool down cardio)

Tuesday - Back (60mins including warm up & cool down cardio)

Wednesday - Legs (60mins including warm up & cool down cardio)

Thursday - Shoulders & traps (80mins including warm up & cool down cardio)

Friday - Biceps/triceps (80mins including warm up & cool down cardio)

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Rest

*WORK OUT DETAILS*

---------------------------------

I do NOT always do 3 * 8 but it is an example of weights. I change my sets depending on equipment, routine or feeling between the following kind of sets and reps. The weights listed below are what i could do on 8 reps. Can do more when pushing 4 or 6 heavy day reps.

3* 12

3 * 8

3 * 6

4 * 12/10/8/6

I also add in drop sets and super sets depending on how busy the gym is and what i can do. Usually putting press ups after chest exercises for example or drop sets on alot of equipment.

*Chest *- Flat Bench smith machine - 3 * 8 @ 100kg

Incline DB - 3 * 8 @ 90kg

Decline barbell - 3 * 8 @ 100kg

Pec fly machine - 3 * 8 @ 96kg & dorpset

Cable cross overs - 3 * 8 @ 110kg & drop to pressups

*Back *- Dead lifts - 3 * 8 @ 120kg

Weighted pull ups - 3 * 12 @ 5kg

Narrow grip row - 3 * 8 @ 130kg

Wide grip laterial pull - 3 * 8 @ 105kg & drop sets

Narrow grip pull down - 3 * 8 @ 105kg

*Legs *- Squats - 3 * 8 @ 100kg

Freeweight Leg press - 3 * 8 @ 360kg

Thigh curls (plates) - 3 * 8 @ 50kg

Hamstring curls (plates) - 3 * 8 @ 40kg

Calf raises 3 * 8 @ 120kg & drop sets

*Shoulders* - Seat press (plates) - 3* 8 @ 100kg

DB press - 3 * 8 @ 60kg

Plate raises - 3 * 8 @ 20kg/15kg/10kg/5kg (no rests)

Side machine raises - 3 * 8 @ 70kg

reverse pec fly - 3 * 8 @ 70kg

Trap plate shrugs - 3 * 8 @ 50kg

Trap cable shrugs - 3 * 8 @ 200kg

Trap Barbell shrugs - 3 * 8 @ 100kg

*Biceps *- Seated DB curls - 3 * 8 @ 24kg (per arm)

Standing hammer curls - 3 * 8 @ 27.5kg (per arm)

Cable curls - 3 * 8 @ 40kg (per arm)

Concentrated curls - 3 * 8 @ 16kg (per arm)

*Triceps *- Weighted dips - 3 * 8 @ 25kg

Close grip barbell - 3 * 8 @ 50kg

Skull Crushes - 3 * 8 @ 30kg

Cable pull downs - 3 * 8 @ 50kg

*PHOTOS*

*--------------------------------------------------*

Not great but its just after christmas, 2 weeks of constantly eating and drinking booze so holding to much fat! Also hard to take pics without a photographer!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Started the week monday chest, tuesday back and wednesday legs...

Before legs last night started the cycle with my first 15mg of Dbol and after legs came home and had my first 500mg of sus250.

This evening after shoulders i will have 200mm of Deca

Lets see how progress goes!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

goodluck matey, ur a fair size already so will be interesting to see your progress pics


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice lounge mate.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

GHS said:


> Nice lounge mate.


LOL there is another one of those corner sofas below the mirror i was taking the photo in...

2 in each corner facing centre table and entertainemtn unit


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> LOL there is another one of those corner sofas below the mirror i was taking the photo in...
> 
> 2 in each corner facing centre table and entertainemtn unit


 Very nice indeed mate


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Few things mate:
> 
> (i) Are you not going to run HCG throughout or during PCT?
> 
> ...


Hi

1. You tell me dude, i am happy to take suggestions

2. meal 9 was a mistake on there and its a meal i dont usually achieve to be honest as to full

3. I will when i have a friend to take the photos for me later!



GHS said:


> Very nice indeed mate


Thanks dude, when i moved in i designed place from top to bottom with different colour scemes in each room and all furniture selected to fitted perfectly so it works well


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> I'd suggest incorporating HCG throughout mate. Its my own personal preference as i hate testicular atrophy (i.e. shrinking of the balls) and by taking it throughout will aid PCT and recovery once off cycle. On the dosage of gear you're taking i'd say about 300ius every five days would suffice.
> 
> I'm the same mate - 10 meals a day would be good going, i manage about 7 with 3 of these coming from shakes (2 with oats).
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for the feedback dude, good to see constructive type (REPS)

Firstly i will wait 3 weeks and see how i feel and then may take your advice and start some each week along with it. Does this not have any negative effects on the benefits of the ASS?

I try to make all my shakes to contain real food groups from fruit and oats etc to make sure that my diet is not shake happy like it was when i started out training! lol

I will try to post the back and legs ones by the weekend

I agree with the split but i am working around a training partner at the moment. To get the best from my training i may have to scrap that and do my own thing...

firstly... I dont mind not training abs, they are tensed and worked with the core threw most major moves anyway and i feel they are well sized under my fat already. So dont mind only short routines on them.

Secondly I have issues with my current split especially when it comes to deadlifts and squats being so close together. I need to some how move them further apart so they dont hinder each other. Thats my main concern


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

will be following along mate good lucl. agree with ghs lounge is lovely.

used the same colours myself when i had my house


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Thursday 7th Jan

-------------------------------------------

Just completed shoulders work out:

Hammer Strength press - 40/80/100/80/60kg pyramid

Dumbell shoulder press - 60kg * 3sets - 8 reps

Dumbell trap shrugs - 80kg * 3sets - 12 reps

barbell reverse trap shrugs - 100kg * 4sets - 12 reps

dumbell reverse flies - 24/28/32kg * 3sets - 12 reps

All weights are total both arm weights.

Good strong work out and come back for my first 2ml dose of Deca.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> (iii) Get back and especially leg pics up to document your overall progress. It'll mean all that much more when you achieve what you're looking for!
> 
> Good luck mate.


*ADDITIONAL PHOTOS*

*--------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> One other suggestion (but this again is only from a personal point of view and due to recovery needs) is to rearrange your split into something more like below. Others may challenge this mind or offer a better option.
> 
> Mon - Chest/Bis
> 
> ...


Right i have decided that i am not happy with my split and the way it affects each muscle group as there is not enough rest between legs and back for example and i feel i am getting my progress hindered because of this.

Due to work and bits i can train monday-friday. WEEKENDS i must have off. I will be changing my split though to work better

I have looked over the split idea that you have posted there and i actually agree it makes a lot of sense for me. Also having wednesday off wouldnt be a bad thing with how i work and stuff.

can you help me understand the best way to split HAMS/QUADS like you have done? For legs all i do is deadlifts, squats, leg press really as the 3 big exercises.... So not sure on best way to tackle it with that split?

I also really dont like the thought of doing biceps the day before back as that would hinder my progress as after training biceps personally they take 3-4 days to recover big time and doing back i wouldnt be able to lift anything unless you have more advice?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Firstly mate good job on getting the photos up! Back shots look pretty impressive to start with, legs need a bit of work, but hey whose doesn't!
> 
> With regards to the split - perhaps change your Tuesday workout (back/hams) to your Friday workout (quads/calves). That way you've got at least a good days rest between bi's and back, but also good rest between chest and shoulder (and tris). Having a good rest between chest and shoulders is essential for me cos some of the movements involve similar muscle groups.
> 
> ...


Dude your a complete legend  I tried to give you reps but it wont let me give you any more right now! haha. thanks for the advice and information dude. i will work that into my routine and take hints and tips.

I tend to do my squats wide leg (sumo stance) to get a full hit on the legs. Might need to stand closer together to take some focus on hams with your split...

Guess gotta wait till monday now as its rest weekend from now till then!

Also thanks on the back! Ive focused on really hitting it hard and i love training it to be honest


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Monday 11th - Jan.

O.k so this is my first full week training with ASS being started last wednesday. So far i have not felt any side effects from the oral DBol and clearly wont be seeing the effects of the Sus or Deca yet. After a thread chat in the advanced building section of the forum and advice taken i am trying for the first time in 2 years a new training split which is the following:

Monday - Full legs and Abs

Tuesday - Chest

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Back, Biceps

Friday - Shoulders, Triceps

Saturday & sunday - rest

This provides me with 3 days of rest a week and more importantly splits my legs and back apart giving more recovery time so my deadlifts, SLDL and squats are not clashing and causing strength issues and back pain by being done back to back.

The strangest thing training a new split had to be the routine, EVERYONE at the gym on a monday was doing chest and then i walk in and do legs! Very strange but at least all the equipment is free!

So i did the following:

Squats - warm up on 60kg, then: 80kg*12, 100kg * 10, 120kg * 8

SLDL - 3*60kg @ 10 reps

Leg press - 12*260kg, 10*300kg, 8*340kg, 6*380kg

leg extensions - 3 sets at 40kg (using plates)

Now the squats felt great and i had loads of energy getting very low and keeping technique as good as possible.

SLDL - This is something i have never done before and i couldnt get the feeling in my legs, i felt it entirely in my back. Have i got it wrong way around, this shoudl be done with back and normal deadlifts with legs or jsut getting it all wrong?

Leg press and extensions - nice pump and left the gym with my legs shaking!

Abs - 3 different types of weight ab moves which felt great.

It was strange doing a new routine, a new split, my normal training partner doing something else completely different and going to have to get into it!

Wouldnt mind advice on how to get most from SLDL?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Sus 250 - 500mg a week - Weeks 1-12 (injected wednesday after training legs)

Is that split into two injections a week(250mg) or just 500mg in one go ?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey bro nice journal so far, see if this helps you any






I recently started doing them, love them now. Doms !!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

corbuk said:


> Sus 250 - 500mg a week - Weeks 1-12 (injected wednesday after training legs)
> 
> Is that split into two injections a week(250mg) or just 500mg in one go ?


Hi

each week Wednesday - 500mg in 1 go.

Each week Thursday - Deca - 200mg in 1 go.



aeon said:


> Hey bro nice journal so far, see if this helps you any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly getting reps for that! Thanks dude as thats a really good video to ones i been looking at. Just stood up and tried his technique to try and get it right. I gotta try and keep that back arched and keep the form right!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

No problem mate, subbed to this one :thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> What about calves?


Ah good point! i completely missed any isolated work on them yesterday. Suggestions are welcome. We have no machines in the gym for them so it would be what ever i can do with dumbells, barbells etc...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Throw them in after chest, as your Tuesday seems a bit light compared to your other training days!!!
> 
> Standing Calf (single and double) Raises with Dumbell...


o.k i will do that after chest today and i agree it is a lighter training session so i swim after!

I couldnt have done calfs yesterday i was barely able to work out the gym i was that shaking. Sex last night took so much effort i literally rolled off moaning about the pain in my legs! lol. Bless her!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tuesday 12th January

Interesting training day today being the first day doing Chest and Calves on tuesday instead of starting the week with chest. My legs still throbbing from yesterdays training so that was good.

Start with the pre NO Xplode drink with caffine pills and 15mg DBol then wait 20 mins to start training...

Hit it off with Decline bench, warm up on 60kg for 20 reps, then 100kg for 12reps, 120kg for 10 reps, 130kg for 8 reps and 140kg for 4 reps.

Felt powerful and strong so jumped straight on the incline dumbells. banged out 15 reps @ 35kg per arm, 12 @ 40kg, 10 @ 42.5kg, [email protected] 45kg then quickly moved to pec fly machine...

Now its a new machine in the gym which is hard to explain like nothing i have seen before so learning the weights and just started mid stack (need to look back at this figure as forgotten) and did 3 sets of 10.

Once this was done quickly finished with 2 sets of cable xovers (80kg) super setted with push ups to failure.

Thats chest done. Now without any calve equipment any more i improvised by putting barbell across my back (as if doing squats) and then started walking on tip toes backwards and forwards for 25 reps and super setted with 30seconds of lifts stretching muscle. I did this 3 times and followed it by stacking weights on my knees while sat down and pushing up.

Generally a good 60min session, felt strong and powerful and enjoyed it! Looking forward to some rest tomorrow with a mid week rest day though!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Good journal mate, well done on gettiing pics up - you look good, already built a fair bit of tissue.

I had to laugh tho when I saw the title - you do realise you mispelt AAS as ASS - I thought "ass training, WTF"

:lol:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Good journal mate, well done on gettiing pics up - you look good, already built a fair bit of tissue.
> 
> I had to laugh tho when I saw the title - you do realise you mispelt AAS as ASS - I thought "ass training, WTF"
> 
> :lol:


hahaha, its becaues i copied and pasted it from somewhere and it didnt even click in my head till you jsut said. Just changed it mind and in the first log.

Thanks dude... I aint been training that long and been training even shorter time properly so chuffed with developement BUT we always want more and still feel way to small! Hoping for a good 3 months of build!


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Good calf exersize...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

sphinx121 said:


> Good calf exersize...


Id love one of those machines otherwise i certainly would!

On another note.. since doing legs for first time on monday and the first time ever doing SLDL's.... ive had a lot of aching in the back of my legs (hams) however waking up today i can barely move the throbbing is almost a bad pain! I think maybe went to heavy on my first ever SLDL's and actually really pulled the muscle. So will have to see how that feels over the weekend.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Good Jorunal mate and well done for getting the pics up! its something im struggling with at the minute to do in my journal!

How you finidng pinning after a leg workout? I always find it better for myself to do it before that way I find it disperse's easier once I get the blood flowing in my legs from the work out.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh and is the sofa from SCS by anychance?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Goose said:


> Good Jorunal mate and well done for getting the pics up! its something im struggling with at the minute to do in my journal!
> 
> How you finidng pinning after a leg workout? I always find it better for myself to do it before that way I find it disperse's easier once I get the blood flowing in my legs from the work out.


My legs are so completely numb and dead after training it worked fine as i couldnt feel a thing! LOL! (Thigh injection point)

However now i have changed legs to a monday instead of wednesday i will be doing it on a rest day and back day.

Ah my mate Deb's took the photos for me bless her!

And SCS  LOL! i aint getting started on my furniture questions, there was an entirely different thread on a different part of the forum that got out of hand so i deleted it! hahaha.. But they are from a large furniture store

SUPPLEMENTS

--------------------------------------

My diet currently doesnt really have that many supplements, a little whey protien here and there to help increase levels with different meals and shakes, a good pre workout product and a post work out shake. Most of my daily intake however is from real food sources...

Are their any key supplements i could be missing that would help aid my growth during this cycle? ZMA, or any Nitrix pills etc? Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I find zma a good one, sometimes the vivid dreams are bit much though.

Also bcaa's do work very well and are handy to have around. Prefer the powdered variety, I know some guys have protein shake if they get up through night, t spoon bcaa's in glass water is good for me atm. Or after heavy session between meals same t spoon in tall glass water.

Not the most palitable supp in the world but effective, each to there own though.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> I find zma a good one, sometimes the vivid dreams are bit much though.
> 
> Also bcaa's do work very well and are handy to have around. Prefer the powdered variety, I know some guys have protein shake if they get up through night, t spoon bcaa's in glass water is good for me atm. Or after heavy session between meals same t spoon in tall glass water.
> 
> Not the most palitable supp in the world but effective, each to there own though.


A lot of the supplement protien and mass shakes that i use after gym and add to other foods say they have BCAA'S in them.. You think this is no sufficient?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

The shakes do contain them but not in large quantitys. I found taking 40g+ a day made bit of a difference.

I started using them over a year ago, everyday. I found they improved my sessions helped recovery greatly and def assist in gains. Is just being consistant thats important.

Taking thim pre work out with say 10g wms or other fast carb def improved my workout.

I can only say what i have encountered from my own experiments, but they are very quickly absorbed by body therefore allowing you to keep high levels of aminos present, in turn allowing your body to remain anabolic and building/repairing if this is what needs to happen at a given time.

Its one of those things, you will only know how you get on when you have included a given suppliment into your diet and allowed a reasonable amount of time to decide if you are getting anything from it.

But imo using bcaa's along with an in-check diet, has been beneficial to me. Just imo


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> I started using them over a year ago, everyday. I found they improved my sessions helped recovery greatly and def assist in gains. Is just being consistant thats important.
> 
> Taking thim pre work out with say 10g wms or other fast carb def improved my workout.
> 
> But imo using bcaa's along with an in-check diet, has been beneficial to me. Just imo


O.k i will bear that in mind of my next supps order!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Wednesday 13th *

This is now rest day, so ate well with high healthy fats and protien and then took my sus250 in the evening. Felt great having a mid week rest and felt a lot more with it waking thursday letting my body have the time to recover

*Thursday 14th*

This was a serious strange training sessions! After doing back on tuesdays for over 2 years doing it on thursday.... well i felt it was tuesday and when i left i was well confused! LOL

the actual routine went o.k but i didnt feel at all that i hit it with enough intensity to get the best from it and spir the most growth possible.

Started strong with wide grip and close grip pull ups slow and controlled for minimum 12 reps a set trying to really focus on squeezing the muscle.

To hit the lower back and get it blitzed i did my deadlifts. 3 sets @ 100kg, 110kg, 120kg for 6-10 reps per set. This felt great and i am really enjoying deadlifts at the moment.

I then jumped onto a narrow row machine with 60kg plates per side and hit 15 strong reps, then going upto 70kg and 80kg per side for another 2 sets.

This was followed with some wide grip cable rows. Basically linking two cable machines together with a straight bar clipped in and loading it up, sitting on the floor and trying to get a good pull. This was staggered by it being heavier than me so hard to stay planted on the floor though!

I then finished off with some one arm dumbell bent over rows doing: 3 sets at 40kg per arm and moved quickly onto Biceps

Biceps i wanted to keep short and sweet after that work out and completed:

Standing dumbell curls

Standing hammer curls

Standing cable machine curls supersetted with concentrated curls.

did 3 sets on each and trying to keep the reps between 10-12 per set. Generally the weight per arm was around the 20-22kg region!

My biceps felt great the day after but back needed more work!

Once i got home i had my 200mg of Deca to complete the 2 intakes for the week!

*Friday 15th*

Well i was at the AutoSport International show at the NEC brummy. So my diet was out the window compared to the normal routine which never really alters! Full fried breakfast at the show, then after the show a full harvester meal! I didnt have time to get home and get my gym back and stuff so ran staight into the gym and up the stairs in my normal clothes....

Jumped on a machine and just went for it to get shoulders done quickly.

Barbell miltary press

Dumbell Shrugs

Front plate raises

Barbell Shrugs

Dumbell press

Reverse flyes

Hit then all for 3 sets each at 10-12 reps per set. As i was not really with it and my routine that day was thrown i tried to keep the weights constant and just keep form tidy and exercises neat with good weight (but not pushing to normal intensity)

Overal this was a bit odd but hopefully did the trick and finished for the week and now enjoying my 2 days rest from the gym until legs start again on Monday!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Friends at the gym becoming irritating!!!!!!!!!*

Right this is becoming a problem and its starting to really annoy me.

because i am getting on with my own routine now, trying to do things right, spend less time in the gym, hitting the body parts hard with less exercises and stop this crazy overtraining that everyone does..... Well people are acting differently around me.

Most my friends do at least 6-8 exercises 3-4 sets in each one per muscle group include bis and tris.... Now i am doing just 3-4 for big muscles and 2-3 smaller muscles trying to get my training plan correct and give my body more rest.... well this is the responce..

"oh you pussy keep training with us and do proper sets"

"oh your having a day off mid week, cant you handle it any more"

"why you not doing it properly and spending 2 hours in the gym"

etc..etc..

Just stupid comments from my mates and 1 lad seems to compete wanting to join in on every exercise and do more weight as if he stornger or better.

I aint there to compete with anyone else and just trying to get on with my new routines and training ideas...

WTF is wrong with people? Dont know how to tell him in a nice way... Lad... Just back off and calm down your doing it all wrong. lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

First off, Nice journal, thanks for sharing. Similar size/ strength so will keep eye on this :thumb:

If you are doing 3-4 exercises and 4 sets of each thats plenty in anyones book. If you aren't bolloxed after them, you aren't going heavy enough imo. I personally probrably put too much effort in as I sometimes find I have nothing left for the smaller parts. Tell them to do one.

Your pics, that's fck all xmas belly mate, should post mine up but eurggh ginger pasty fat not nice. Note to all, don't pct before xmas, not a good time with all that chocolate around!

One other thing too, I wouldn't take d-bol after /around teatime if you want to sleep at night. Don't know what the more experienced members on here think, but I'd save the no-xplode for when off cycle, shouldn't need it with d-bol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ignore the tossers and laugh at them when you're growing and they're not because they're overtraining like mad.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Ignore the tossers and laugh at them when you're growing and they're not because they're overtraining like mad.


So true.

A lad in the gym I used to train at would always say to me ''Why are you ONLY doing 9 sets for your legs - you NEED at least 16''.

After about 3 weeks of hearing this sh1te I said ''Look mate, you get your legs out and I'll get my legs out and we'll see who's look better'' - cock.

Fcuking hate pricks like that. :cursing:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

BillC said:


> First off, Nice journal, thanks for sharing. Similar size/ strength so will keep eye on this :thumb:
> 
> If you are doing 3-4 exercises and 4 sets of each thats plenty in anyones book. If you aren't bolloxed after them, you aren't going heavy enough imo. I personally probrably put too much effort in as I sometimes find I have nothing left for the smaller parts. Tell them to do one.
> 
> ...


Interesting points here!!! So you think the D-bol before training with give a similar effect to the Xplode? So save the cash and hold it off?

Also try to keep doses in the morning and lunch so and not in the evening? Id like to hear thoughts on this!



dmcc said:


> Ignore the tossers and laugh at them when you're growing and they're not because they're overtraining like mad.





chrisj22 said:


> So true.
> 
> A lad in the gym I used to train at would always say to me ''Why are you ONLY doing 9 sets for your legs - you NEED at least 16''.
> 
> ...


Honestly its getting bad! I bet you today i will go into the same thinking, people asking why i am not doing 6-7 exercises per group and why i finished so quick... I have tried explaining but it doesnt work! so what can you do huh?

I will probably take an Ipod tonight! LOL



Flex Factor said:


> Providing you're training with high intensity and are pushing the weight each time and not just going through the motions (and obviously all other aspects are in play - correct form, diet, rest, gear, etc) you will grow.
> 
> :thumbup1:


I feel some of my routines have the intensity i am looking for and i am very happy with them. HOWEVER i feel a couple muscle groups do not.

Happy with:

Legs

Chest

Biceps

Triceps

Want more intensity with:

Back

Shoulders

I have tried all sorts as well. Wouldnt mind some one of this board visiting my gym! LOL


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Monday 18th january*

What an EXPLOSIVE session! This was my best leg work out to date! I am so happy with the intensity and feeling from today that i am actually excited about leg days now!

Worked in and straight to the free bar to get squating. Barbell on my back to power out 20 deep warm up sets and get my legs stretched... Droped 20kg each side and did 15 nice slow reps as another warm up.

Waited a min and threw another 20kg on each side and squated out nice and deep almost entirely to the floor a good 10 reps. So the next set i added another 10kg a side bringing it to 50kg per side and hit 8 reps still feeling great. (this is a lot of weight for me getting low)

for the final 6 reps i did 55kg per side. 130kg total.... Loved it.

then dropped the bar down the rack and kept it at 100kg to hit out 3 sets of SLDL's at 8-10 reps a go. Only the second time i have ever done this exercise but felt great.

Jumped on the leg press and loaded it up with 300kg of plates and smashed out 10 reps, so did 350kg for another 2 sets of 6-8 and finished off with some leg extensions.

I felt completely shattered from it so finished off with 3 Weighted ab exercises and could barely breathe! HAPPY TRAINING DAYS!!!

Rolled on home for some lean mince and brown pasta!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

sounds good man, ever thought of adding in standing calf rasises?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

AB1990 said:


> sounds good man, ever thought of adding in standing calf rasises?


Due to being completely drained from legs mondays, i now do calves with chest on tuesdays so i can give them more attention and recommended by some lads on here


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

orite nice, was just wondering if you trained them or not. Good weights keep training hard


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

AB1990 said:


> orite nice, was just wondering if you trained them or not. Good weights keep training hard


To be fair my legs are a shocking disappointment compared to the strength my upper body has. Certainly lacking by miles. BUT slowly but surely they will catch up with enough work and never slacking on em!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe worth including upright rows in your shoulder workout mate.

Do your pressing, raise's ect then 3/4 sets of uprights heavy as you can manage.

Good excersise.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> Maybe worth including upright rows in your shoulder workout mate.
> 
> Do your pressing, raise's ect then 3/4 sets of uprights heavy as you can manage.
> 
> Good excersise.


Dumbell, cable, barbell? Or a mixture of all over time? A finishing move?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tuesday 19th Jan*

Another explosive session so i am guessing going into my third week of the cycle that the products are starting to kick in unless its all in my head.

Got there and wanted to start strong and powerfull. Jumped on the decline barbell bench and warmed up on 60kg for 20reps.

Then did 100kg @ 12reps, 120kg @ 8 reps, 140kg @ 5 reps, 150kg @ 2 reps. *most i have ever lifted* This was a great start and already had me panting like a dog!

So did some incline dumbells: [email protected] 12reps, [email protected] 10reps, [email protected] 8reps, 100kg @ 4reps.

Felt great at this point so did our new pec flye machine and once again i really need to take note of the weights i am doing. I just know the stack level. I hit this quickly with short rest periods before doing some cable cross overs at 100kg supersetted with press ups.

This finished chest in around 40mins and felt a great pump.

Jumped onto Triceps and did 3 sets of weighted dips, 12 reps in each set.

Then some cable pull downs @ 50kg, 60kg and 70kg for reps with low rest.

Quickly picked up a 40kg dumbell and did overhead extensions for 3 sets while super setting with 1 arm cable pull downs.

The triceps took around 20 mins and felt great pump after that so went swimming for 20 length to cool down and get a stretch 

Felt strong and powerful for the full session! LOVED IT. Should have done chest and calves but it felt right to get triceps done


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Dumbell, cable, barbell? Or a mixture of all over time? A finishing move?


Whatever you fancy mate, i like doing them with EZ bar and yes finishing move.

Keep blasting those legs :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Don't leave out those calves mate - most find calves the hardest muscle to grow and so make sure you don't neglect them - they shouldn't take long and know their covered up most of the year (unlike tris) but get them done at least once a week.
> 
> Also, surely you don't mean 100kg dumbells each side do you.....HULK?
> 
> Keep up the hard work mate - will continue to pop by.


Hey, yea i am going to do them on friday after shoulders now to make sure there done  + good rest between the leg day each monday!

And yea the dumbell weight mentioned is the combined arm strength  100kg per arm would be amazing... Well our gym only goes upto 50kg dumbells so its just about getting good reps with em now!

*Wednesday - 20th*

Sus250 day - 3rd time taking this and feeling its starting to all kick in now with my power and strength levels at the gym. Last night i got a really twinge deep down when trying to do this and was more painful than normal. Generally it doesnt really hurt or have any after aching but this one really stung.

*Thursday 21st*

GAGGING to get to the gym tonight already!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> Don't leave out those calves mate - most find calves the hardest muscle to grow and so make sure you don't neglect them - they shouldn't take long and know their covered up most of the year (unlike tris) but get them done at least once a week.
> 
> Also, surely you don't mean 100kg dumbells each side do you.....HULK?
> 
> Keep up the hard work mate - will continue to pop by.


Agree about calves, a bodypart very much overlooked, I hit mine twice a week - 1 session heavy and low reps and another session lighter but higher reps - always make sure you get a good stretch at the bottom and squeeze at the top. Cannot beat a good set of legs come summer


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Flex Factor said:


> Good weight still mate!!! Good form, good weight, good eating - bigger chest!!! :thumbup1:


Who doesnt like training chest though huh? I am glad i dont start the week with it now though as i know there are other parts which need more work and hit harder on that first day.. (legs as ever)

But chest, the pull and the stretch and the weight crushing down against you.. hmmmm.. good times!



Dagman72 said:


> Agree about calves, a bodypart very much overlooked, I hit mine twice a week - 1 session heavy and low reps and another session lighter but higher reps - always make sure you get a good stretch at the bottom and squeeze at the top. Cannot beat a good set of legs come summer


Yea i may try and get them in twice because mine are a joke! I have avoided them most weeks to be fair due to lack of time in the gym


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thursday 21st Jan*

Back and biceps for today and raring to get on it. had my normal NO Xplode and Dbol 20mg along with a caffine tablet (Same before each training session if not mentioned before)

Warmed up for 5 mins on a cross trainer and then went straight to wide grip pull ups. Nice and tight movement, squeezing back and hitting out 3 sets of 15. I tried to keep each movement slow today and really feel it.

Then jumped onto deadlifts. First warm up set was at 60kg for 12 reps, then 100kg at 10reps, 130kg at 8 reps and 140kg at 6 reps. This felt strong and i think i could lift more!

I moved onto narrow rows with 60kg plates per side and did 3*12 sets/reps and followed it with new move...

cable machines with a bar joining 2 stacks together and loading the weight up to 100kg jointly. Sit on the floor pull down and tight to the chest and getting a good stretch for this. Did that for 3 reps and then finished off with 1 arm dumbell rows.

Overal quiet a few exercises but felt great on the back and moved onto dumbells...

Simply: (weights are joint figures both arms)

Dumbell standing curls (40kg, 44kg, 48kg) * 10reps each arm

Dumbell standing hammers (44kg, 48kg, 52kg) * 10 reps each arm

cable machine twin curls superset with concentrates (70kg, 80kg, 90kg) * 10 reps each arm and concentrating to 14kg until fail.

This felt great, arms were pumped up and finished with 10 lengths swimming...

Got home and had my Deca jap for the week along with a bloody good chicken curry with brown rice! TASTY!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmmmm...

Woke up realizing i think i need to feed my body even more at the moment as i was so hungry on waking up and had that feeling now and then in the day when i think i could fit a bit more in....

Now i already get 6-7 meals in a day, so probably best just to bulk them up some more. Wonder if just doubling the oats in my shakes would be a good start? Maybe an extra apple or peanut butter....


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Monday 25th January*

Decided to add some new supplements to the mix...

So these are new ones i am adding to my current diet and have ordered today:

Sci Mx Omni MX hardcore 4kg (mixed in with foods and oats for additional calories)

Sci-MX ZMA (taken before bed)

Sci-MX Tri-Omega EFA (Added to meals to boost healthy fats)

Sci-Mx Multivitamin Complex (Taken in morning and evening)

Sci-Mx BCAA Nanostack (before and after sleep)

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3879/1/Sci-Mx-Omni-MX-hardcore-4kg.html

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3290/1/Sci-Mx-BCAA-Nanostack-120-Capsules.html

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3356/1/Sci-Mx-Multivitamin-Complex-60-Tablets.html

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3267/1/Sci-MX-Tri-Omega-EFA-160-softgels.html

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3279/1/Sci-MX-ZMA-120cap.html

*TRAINING and DIET*

I was feeling really ill today from such dodgy food at the weekend so that really didnt help. I had no appitite what so ever all day and really struggled to get my meals down... You know when you chewing and just want to throw up! nasty stuff today.

However still got threw my shakes and Dbol and pre training shake.

Got to the gym to find that the entire freeweight area was over run with Cricket players throwing around olympic bars with no weight on and using all the equipment. So had to stand around waiting for the free bar as i am on legs and gotta start with Squats and SLDL!

got on that and it was not a bad session really.

Squats: 15reps @ 20kg, [email protected] 60kg, [email protected] 100kg, [email protected] 120kg, [email protected] 130kg.

SLDL: 3*8reps @ 100kg (this however i am still learning technquie and really struggled today getting it to feel right)

Leg press: [email protected] 200kg, [email protected] 280kg, [email protected] 320kg, [email protected] 360kg, [email protected] 380kg. (stacked 20kg plates up)

Then just finished with leg extension and leg curl super setting them at 20kg per leg on both machines. 6 sets back to back until failure.

Then just finished with 3 different ab exercises which i rotate each week between machines, weights, moves etc...

Felt very sick at the end and struggled to get my evening meal down. BUT i did it!


----------



## potatopoop (Dec 13, 2009)

hey GS, nice journal i will be following.

Im suprised no one has asked about your weight? firstly i think you look more than 13.11 stone for sure  do you think you could weigh once a week or something and post how your gains are going also? thanks :]


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

potatopoop said:


> hey GS, nice journal i will be following.
> 
> Im suprised no one has asked about your weight? firstly i think you look more than 13.11 stone for sure  do you think you could weigh once a week or something and post how your gains are going also? thanks :]





Flex Factor said:


> i agree you look heavier than that mate.
> 
> pick a day of the week and weigh first thing in the morning (without clothes) every week on that same day - should give you a basis on how your weight is progressing.


hey

*General*

According to the scales i use at home and the same scales i use each time to get a relative reading i am currently 14.2stone which is nice to see and hopefully this figure with the right diet will keep increasing.

I will keep tags of this and keep posting each week from now on.

*Training *

Oh so tuesday is chest and i did triceps again today as it felt right! Walked in with a good mind set for the session which helped and got preppared with the usual:

BAACS

NO-Xplode

Caffine pill

50mg DBol today

then hit:

Decline barbell press - 12*60kg, 10*100kg, 7*120kg, 3*140kg, 1*150kg (failed on this one completely), 6*120kg, 10*100kg, 12*60kg (so pyamind up and down to start with.

Incline dumbell press - 10*60kg, 8*70kg, 6*80kg

Pec flye machine - Unsure as new machine, odd stack and still forgot to read.

cable cross overs super setted with press ups - 3 sets all to failure on 80kg total weight.

followed by:

tricep dips - 3 sets of 12 body weight

Trcep rope pull downs - 50kg, 60kg, 70kg (failure)

Dumbell skull crushes - 35kg @ 3*10

Close grip barbell bench (smith) - 80kg @ 3*10

This all felt good. Had amazing pump in the triceps and chest and i feel the initial decline bench was a killer and really hit the spot!

Nothing major to report really and had a strange evening out of routine so nailed home some Sci-MX OMI Hardcore after training and then some chicken sandwhiches twice threw the evening to make up calories.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Wednesday 27th Jan*

Dying to go to the gym but its rest day, my legs and chest do feel completely shot and i do need to recover... So focusing on eating plenty today.. BUT damn... urge to go and do something is so great! lol

Sus250 later this evening though after shower.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thursday 28th Jan*

Back and Biceps which went very well and felt like i had lots of power!

Generally ate very well threw the day hitting each meal bang on and pushing in an extra chicken cob just after lunch which was nice.

At the gym the break down came to:

Wide grip pull ups - body weight (slow movement) for 3*15

deadlifts - 10*80kg, 8*100kg, 6*120kg, 5*140kg, failed [email protected] 160kg (My weekness with lower back and needs so much work)

narrow grip plate row - 3*12 @ 140kg (7 plates)

wide grip cable row - 50kg per side @ 3*15reps - bar connected to both sides and sit on floor pulling towards

bent over 1 arm dumbell rows - 40kg per arm @ 3*8

followed by

standing dumbell curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

standing hammer curls - [email protected] 44kg, [email protected] 48kg, [email protected] 52kg

dual cable curls supersetted with concentrates - 3*[email protected] 80kg

(arm weights are combined for both arms)

Then did 5 mins cool down on a cross trainer and went home for my weekly Deca shot.

This felt like a strong work out and i think i had more strength for quiet a few of the back exercises to be honest. So next week it needs taking up a notch!


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Really good read this journal mate. When I looked at your pics, it was quite alarming how similar you look to me when you first started 3 weeks ago!! I am wanting to have my first course very soon, so it will be interesting to see your results from this.

Is this your first course?

Are you planning on cutting after it?

Also, do you look any different to the first set of photos after only 3 weeks on it?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

steve_barrow said:


> Really good read this journal mate. When I looked at your pics, it was quite alarming how similar you look to me when you first started 3 weeks ago!! I am wanting to have my first course very soon, so it will be interesting to see your results from this.
> 
> Is this your first course?
> 
> ...


Afternoon mate.

Well i will be doing the first set up updated photos next week so that should be interesting. I have loads of people at the gym asking what sups i am on recently as they have noticed a difference in my size. So thats a bonus.

This is my first proper cycle yes. I have tried a few of the products just in short runs to check for side effects and if my body reacted badly. BUT they were 2-3 week trials, and only 1 item at a time. This is the first full cycle.

I feel i have a fuller look but some water retention as well.

I will be cutting big time at the end. I will be cutting until my 6pac shows threw strongly.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Friday 29th *

Spent the day feeling very tired and some how missed a meal in the afternoon so when i went training i felt a bit sick and really hungry. Did not enjoy that at all! So afterwards had my normal shake, then 10 mins later a sandwhich and then 30mins later my dinner. Plenty chicken and salad etc in there.

The training its self was alright though, I know this seams like a huge amount of sets and reps just for the shoulders and traps. BUT i am struggling to get my traps to grow so there are 3 exercises in there and my shoulders... Trying to hit them from each angle... I just cant get the feeling without loading them up!

Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press - 15*40kg, 12*80kg, 10*100kg, 8*120kg

Dumbell seated arnold curls - 3*[email protected] 48kg

Barbell standing miltary press - 10*40kg, 8*50kg, 6*60kg

Dumbell standing Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 80kg

Front plate raises - 20kg/15kg/10kg/5kg (12,10,8,6 reps back to back)

Reverse barbell Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 100kg

Reverse dumbell flyes - 3*[email protected]

Cable machine shrugs - 3*[email protected] 180kg

thoughts on how to clean up shoulder day are always appreciated

*Weight*

my weight has defianately increased to over the 14stone mark now and even though it can vary threw the day it sticks above that all the time. So thats a bonus. really trying to pack the weight on really.

*AAS*

Couple weeks in now and feeling that it is starting to take effect when it comes to strength at the gym because i have noticed a good increase on my lifts and could push my self harder i think. So thats the challenge for next week! Really get the weight up. Also taking the products is easy and simple and takes no time at all once you get into it.

*Supplements*

Quiet happy with my real food to supplement mix and loving ZMA, i am sleeping SO well since taking it and even snoring and i never snor. The Sci-Mx range of products is really working for me


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*week4-5 Summary*

Well wednesday coming will be my 5th week taking sus and deca... So getting into the cycle now and not really that much time left. Its amazing how quick it feels its gone actually!

Generally ive not had any side effects so far, not even ache on my back or anything BUT i am going on the sunbed twice a week and sauna twice a week to try and keep it away.

Do get throbbing in balls mid day once ive taken all the Dbol daily dose, but thats not to bad and everything else seems fairly stable at the moment.

Strength at the gym has definately gone up so this weeks goals will be to really stack the weight right up and try to power threw some new personal bests.

Last night was my first night out for drinks down all the local pubs in about 3 weeks and had really good feed back from loads of mates i have not seen in ages saying i look massive at the moment and like i have put lots of size on and asking questions. So thats always a bonus i guess! Must be doing something right at the moment.

Managed to keep my diet strong all week around with plenty of the major core ingrediants from eggs, oats, bananas, apples, brown rice, pasta, bread, chicken, etc..etc...

So far so good and looking forward to next couple weeks training!

At the end of week 5 i will take new photos and weight etc...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Monday 1st February*

Pretty simple story today! Had all my meals and got threw my shakes and Dbol and pre training shake as normal.

Got to the gym and completed the following:

Squats: [email protected] 60kg, [email protected] 100kg, [email protected] 120kg, [email protected] 130kg.

SLDL: COMPLETELY FORGOT to do this and wondered why my training ended early! only realized when got home! very annoyed.

Leg press: [email protected] 200kg, [email protected] 280kg, [email protected] 320kg, [email protected] 360kg, [email protected] 380kg. (stacked 20kg plates up)

Then just finished with leg extension and leg curl super setting them at 20kg per leg on both machines. 6 sets back to back until failure.

Then just finished with 3 different ab exercises which i rotate each week between machines, weights, moves etc...

To be honest this is not much different to the week before but still felt good.

*Supplements and AAS*

I am currently suffering from lower back pumps in a big way. Squats today was a killer and throbbing afterwards for quiet some time.


----------



## steve_barrow (Dec 14, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Afternoon mate.
> 
> Well i will be doing the first set up updated photos next week so that should be interesting. I have loads of people at the gym asking what sups i am on recently as they have noticed a difference in my size. So thats a bonus.
> 
> ...


Cool, good stuff mate.

Im looking forward to your pics to see the visible changes after your first course. Like I said, your body pics on page 5 are VERY similar to how I look now, so will be good to gauge what a good course will do to me with the right training and diet


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tuesday 2nd Feb*

Managed to get 4 good strong meals in today and had the normal pre workout products which i will stop posting soon as its a regular pattern:

BAACS

NO-Xplode

Caffine pill

50mg DBol today

then hit:

Decline barbell press - 12*60kg, 10*100kg, 7*120kg, 3*140kg, 6*120kg, 10*100kg, 12*60kg (so pyamind up and down to start with.)

Incline dumbell press - 10*70kg, 8*80kg, 6*90kg

Pec flye machine - 3*[email protected] 84kg

cable cross overs super setted with press ups - 3 sets all to failure on 80kg total weight.

followed by:

tricep dips - 3 sets of 12 body weight

Tricep rope pull downs - 12*50kg, 10*60kg, 8*70kg, 6*80kg, 8*70kg, 10*60kg, 12*50kg. Felt good to do this today.

Dumbell skull crushes - 35kg @ 3*10

Close grip barbell bench (smith) - 80kg @ 3*10

This all felt good. Had amazing pump in the triceps and chest and i feel the initial decline bench was a killer and really hit the spot! (Same as last week basically in terms of feeling)

Nothing major to report really and had a strange evening out of routine so nailed home some Sci-MX OMI Hardcore after training and then some chicken sandwhiches twice threw the evening to make up calories.

Generally it felt like another good session!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright mate, not had a chance to catch up on this one for a bit. Good to see your progressing well, and strength on the up. :thumb:

One thing i noticed was that your suffering during leg workouts, I find that 50mg dbol gives me the most unbearable lower back pumps. You need to bear in mind that the main benefit from using dbol is the dramatic increase in protein synthesis. Play around with the dose a bit, maybe dropping down to 30mg on leg days or lower overall dose to 40mg. Just see how you go.

You get what i'm saying though your taking it to aid you yet on days where your back/lower come into it, its hindering progress.

If your strength is up then a bit more growth is going on, so the next few weeks should be interesting for you. The main thing is that your able to continually push things that bit harder without any niggles.

If your hungry when you get up in the morning, keep a shake in the fridge for during night if your up at bathroom. Bit of blended protein + small amount slow carb.

Keep at mate :beer:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> Alright mate, not had a chance to catch up on this one for a bit. Good to see your progressing well, and strength on the up. :thumb:
> 
> One thing i noticed was that your suffering during leg workouts, I find that 50mg dbol gives me the most unbearable lower back pumps. You need to bear in mind that the main benefit from using dbol is the dramatic increase in protein synthesis. Play around with the dose a bit, maybe dropping down to 30mg on leg days or lower overall dose to 40mg. Just see how you go.
> 
> ...


 Hey chap. How you been?

Yea i was aware it would be the DBol giving the lower back pumps and they are a nightmare. I will try and do what you said and drop the dose on leg days and see how that goes to start with, its so intense it is hindering the lifts.

Strength is definately up and lifts are getting better. Trying to keep good form to get away from injuries and keep it clean  Fingers crossed over next coupld week!

Ah i have a shake within 10 mins of waking every day  Even starting taking my blender to my missus house to make sure i dont mis out


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Hey chap. How you been?
> 
> Yea i was aware it would be the DBol giving the lower back pumps and they are a nightmare. I will try and do what you said and drop the dose on leg days and see how that goes to start with, its so intense it is hindering the lifts.
> 
> ...


Yea good mate thanks, just been a tad busy with life in general at the minute. Things are calming slightly now so getting a chance to plan my own year out :thumbup1:

Thats all it you need to do, find your own sweet spot with dbol.

Grow grow mate


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Wednesday 4th *

5th week of Sus 250 and Deca following day.

*Thursday 5th Feb*

Back and Biceps which i really enjoy now

Generally ate very well threw the day hitting each meal bang on and pushing in an extra shake after lunch and before training.

At the gym the break down came to:

Wide grip pull ups - 15*body weight, 10*5kg, 8*10kg, 6*15kg, 8*10kg, 10*5kg, 12*body weight

deadlifts - 10*80kg, 8*100kg, 6*120kg, 2*140kg, failed [email protected] 160k for some reason!

narrow grip plate row - 3*12 @ 140kg (7 plates)

wide grip cable row - 70kg per side @ 3*12reps - bar connected to both sides and sit on floor pulling towards

bent over 1 arm dumbell rows - 40kg per arm @ 3*8

followed by

standing dumbell curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

standing hammer curls - [email protected] 44kg, [email protected] 48kg, [email protected] 52kg

dual cable curls supersetted with concentrates - 3*[email protected] 80kg

(arm weights are combined for both arms)

Then did 5 mins cool down on a cross trainer and went home for my weekly Deca shot.

Felt good and controlled with good form  Good times


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Friday 5th Feb *

Just hit the normal meals, supps and generally nothing different here.

Once again i do quiet a lot of my shoulders otherwise i dont feel the effect from training 

Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press - 15*40kg, 12*80kg, 10*100kg, 8*120kg

Dumbell seated arnold curls - 3*[email protected] 52kg

Barbell standing miltary press - 10*40kg, 8*50kg, 6*60kg

Dumbell standing Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 80kg

Front plate raises - 20kg/15kg/10kg/5kg (12,10,8,6 reps back to back)

Reverse barbell Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 100kg

Reverse dumbell flyes - 3*[email protected]

Cable machine shrugs - 3*[email protected] 180kg

*Thoughts on how to clean up shoulder day are always appreciated (As commented last week as i know it could be better)*

*Diet gone wrong*

I had a load of mates around last night for booze, pizza and xbox night till early hours of this morning. We had a huge amount of crap from Pizza hut and booze so not the cleanest diet in the world! OPS


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Monday 8th February*

Pretty simple story today! Had all my meals and got threw my shakes and Dbol and pre training shake as normal. Only problem was after a very very naughty weekend i had eaten:

pizza hut take away

Chinese take away

Meal out at pub

meal out at friends

Booze every night!

NOT GOOD and feel fat today and raelly to be honest had toilet issues  BAD TIMES

Got to the gym and completed the following:

Squats: [email protected] 60kg, [email protected] 100kg, [email protected] 120kg, [email protected] 130kg.

SLDL: 3*[email protected] 100kg

Leg press: [email protected] 200kg, [email protected] 280kg, [email protected] 320kg, [email protected] 360kg, [email protected] 380kg. (stacked 20kg plates up)

Then just finished with leg extension and leg curl super setting them at 20kg per leg on both machines. 6 sets back to back until failure.

Then just finished with 3 different ab exercises which i rotate each week between machines, weights, moves etc... Did quiet a lot of weighted work this week.

Enjoyable session that left me shattered!!!

So had my post work out shake and then got home for chicken and rice as normal.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tuesday 9th Feb*

Same diet, supps as the week before

Decline barbell press - 12*60kg, 10*100kg, 7*120kg, 4*140kg, 6*120kg, 10*100kg, 12*60kg (so pyamind up and down to start with.) - Stronger better 4 reps at the mid point

Incline dumbell press - 10*70kg, 8*80kg, 6*90kg

Pec flye machine - 3*[email protected] 84kg (felt good inside pump)

Pec flye dumbells - 3*12 @ 24kg (felt good outside stretch)

cable cross overs super setted with press ups - 3 sets all to failure on 80kg total weight.

followed by:

tricep dips - 3 sets of 12 body weight

Tricep rope pull downs - 12*50kg, 10*60kg, 8*70kg, 6*80kg, 8*70kg, 10*60kg, 12*50kg. Felt good to do this today.

Dumbell skull crushes - 35kg @ 3*10

Close grip barbell bench (smith) - 80kg @ 3*10

This all felt good. Had amazing pump in the triceps and chest and i feel the initial decline bench was a killer and really hit the spot! (Same as last week basically in terms of feeling)

Nothing major to report really and had a strange evening out of routine so nailed home some Sci-MX OMI Hardcore after training and then some chicken sandwhiches twice threw the evening to make up calories. (Copy and pasted from the week before as nothing changed)

Only difference is evening meals have been a bit poor and need to get back on form


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Wednesday 10th Feb*

6th week of Sus 250 and Deca following day, still at 40-50mg of Dbol a day.

*Thursday 11th Feb*

Back and Biceps which i tweeked again and got a great strain feeling the following days

Generally ate very well threw the day as normal and feel i may need more protien to carbs at the min as i am putting a little fat on still.

At the gym the break down came to:

Wide grip pull ups - 15*body weight, 10*5kg, 8*10kg, 6*15kg, 8*10kg, 10*5kg, 12*body weight

deadlifts - 10*80kg, 8*100kg, 6*120kg, 2*140kg

narrow grip plate row - 3*12 @ 140kg (7 plates)

wide grip cable row - 70kg per side @ 3*12reps - bar connected to both sides and sit on floor pulling towards

bent over 1 arm dumbell rows - 40kg per arm @ 3*8 super setted with close grip cable laterial pull downs.

followed by

standing dumbell curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

standing hammer curls - [email protected] 44kg, [email protected] 48kg, [email protected] 52kg

dual cable curls supersetted with concentrates - 3*[email protected] 80kg

*Friday 12th Feb *

headed into the gym with great attitude and wanting to attack the weights and really go for it!

As i said last week its a lot of sets for shoudlers but its only way i get some feeling back from them!

Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press - 15*40kg, 12*80kg, 10*100kg, 8*120kg

Dumbell seated arnold curls - 3*[email protected] 52kg

Barbell standing miltary press - 10*40kg, 8*50kg, 6*60kg

Dumbell standing Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 80kg

Front plate raises - 20kg/15kg/10kg/5kg (12,10,8,6 reps back to back)

Reverse barbell Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 100kg

Reverse dumbell flyes - 3*[email protected]

Cable machine shrugs - 3*[email protected] 180kg

thoughts on how to clean up shoulder day are always appreciated (as mentioned last week)


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*End of week thoughts*

I feel i am starting to gain a bit of water retention now which is noticeable and a bit soft over the muscle.

No pains or problems behind the nipples yet or any gyno i dont think.

No ache or any spot problems on my back

I am suffering from cronic back pumps now and then

Toilet movements are a bit irratic and quiet ill (Unsure what thats down to)

Strength improvements and condition of sets and reps are good

Weight not going up as fast as i would have thought or liked

Taking Sus and Deca is simply and doesnt take to much time or stress

May think about coming off the Dbol soon though and see how that reacts...

Also feeling that my work outs need more intensity and i need to stress the muscle faster and better... I think i could be doing so much more but need a pro to come and show me really how to get it done. even though work outs feel good... I sure they could be better!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey folks....

Well...

Over the weekend i fell ill with flu, hot and cold sweats along with not able to sleep and everything coming out of all holes. Horrible horrible toilet troubles.

Ive lost over 4-6lbs since it started and been laid up in bed. Ive not gone to the gym or started my routine for this week.

I can see it may go on for a while longer yet...

So bad times and hopefully it wont affect my training to much when i get back to it!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Monday 22nd Feb*

Well after that week of being ill today is back on it with my diet and training and hopefully back on form asap.

I tried to hit the gym friday/saturday to do a little work out and catch up from the missed days while ill but the energy and focus was lacking to provide a good workout.

Had a weekend of doing very little apart from a big drink up and blow out saturday night for my missus Bday. Damn good laugh that!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Saturday 26th feb review of last week*

Well it was the first week back after being ill and my body was still pretty damn drowsy to be honest and the strength and focus just was not there... So the training on the first couple of days was not fantastic...

*Routine info* I managed my normal routine split:

Monday - legs, abs

Tuesday - Chest,triceps

Thursday - Back,biceps

Friday - Shoulders, abs

*Cycle Info:* 7th week of Sus250 and deca and still using 40-50mg of DBol a day at the moment.

*Weight Info:* Currently after being ill my weight has still dropped and not gone back up... Running around 14stone at the moment which is heavily disappointing.

*Diet info:* Actually a very good week sticking to the normal with plenty chicken, tuna, salad, veg, 5 a day, oils, healthy carbs etc... A few drinks here and there.

*Additional information:* I tried a new sport or activity thursdasy night after the gym which was fantastic! tried rock climbing at the Nottingham indoor centre. After doing my back and biceps it was a serious strain and i need to re work that as you use your lats a lot. But this felt like a great activity and hopefully i will be able to build up some full body strength adding this into the mix! I will be trying to do this once every 2 weeks or so now.

*Photos: *These will be coming soon


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Its good to have an interest outside trainig,climbing is good fun an as you say works them muscles.I swim and find it realy benificial,keeps me loose and stretched.Seems to help with any little injurys you pic up too.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

mal said:


> Its good to have an interest outside trainig,climbing is good fun an as you say works them muscles.I swim and find it realy benificial,keeps me loose and stretched.Seems to help with any little injurys you pic up too.


Yea i agree going to try and stick to rock climbing once a month or so and i also added in alot more swimming and wakling at the weekends.

*Saturday 6th March review of last week*

Well after being ill and having sub standard training i really managed to extend my rubbish training with a small injury. Last weekend i managed to pull my left arm and trying to do any exercise this week was a completely nightmare with a horrible tender feeling so i had to take it gentle really.

*Routine info* I managed my normal routine split:

Monday - legs, abs

Tuesday - Chest,triceps

Thursday - Back,biceps

Friday - Shoulders, abs

*Cycle Info:* 8th week of Sus250 and deca and still using 40-50mg of DBol a day at the moment.

*Weight Info:* I managed to creap back up to aruond 14stone 2 after the weight loss from being ill and hoping to keep going from there.

*Diet info:* Actually a very good week sticking to the normal with plenty chicken, tuna, salad, veg, 5 a day, oils, healthy carbs etc... A few drinks here and there.

*Additional information:* The weights on each day were lowered slightly from my injury and i didnt get to go rock climbing for the same reason. Hopefully fully recovered and without injury next week will go well. I am not feeling the end of this cycle is going anywhere near as well as the start!

*Photos: *These will be coming soon


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tuesday 9th march*

Same diet, supps as the week before

Decline barbell press - 12*60kg, 10*100kg, 7*120kg, 4*140kg, 6*120kg, 10*100kg, 12*60kg (so pyamind up and down to start with.) - felt just great!

Incline dumbell press - 10*70kg, 8*80kg, 6*90kg

Pec flye machine - 3*[email protected] 84kg (felt good inside pump)

Pec flye dumbells - 3*12 @ 24kg (felt good outside stretch)

cable cross overs super setted with press ups - 3 sets all to failure on 80kg total weight.

followed by:

tricep dips - 3 sets of 12 body weight

Tricep rope pull downs - 12*50kg, 10*60kg, 8*70kg, 6*80kg, 8*70kg, 10*60kg, 12*50kg. Felt good to do this today.

Dumbell skull crushes - 35kg @ 3*10

Close grip barbell bench (smith) - 80kg @ 3*10

Generally this routine today felt great, really tried to take time over each rep to get a good burn and great stretch!

managed to have my normal post shake and then a full beef casarole at my missus parents house.. HMMMM...


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

great journal mate..have been reading with great interest...is this your first cycle?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

GSleigh said:


> *Tuesday 9th march*
> 
> Same diet, supps as the week before
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of volume mate, but if it works..


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan said:


> Thats a lot of volume mate, but if it works..


Been trying to cut it down loads. BUT i get this done in 45-50 mins and just seems to really feel like its hitting the spot. I tried to cut down the number of exercises and just got no feeling 

I know what you mean though



bassmonster said:


> great journal mate..have been reading with great interest...is this your first cycle?


Yes chap. First one. been interesting and photos wil be up soon as i come to the end over next weeks..


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright matey, How are ya ?? Be interesting to see the pics, looks like your pushing some great numbers anyway


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> Alright matey, How are ya ?? Be interesting to see the pics, looks like your pushing some great numbers anyway


Hey

I dont feel i am pushing enough...

Ive had a think about it and realistically i dont think my weights have increased that much in a 6 month period at all. Still struggling on same sort of points.... Not sure how to work around that.. I think a lot of its in my head!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thursday 11th and Firday 12th March*

Just hit the normal meals, supps and generally nothing different here.

Back training went as well as normal, i really enjoy my back day and feel that i hit it just right using different angles, weights, equipment and get a great stretch from it all. My back is my fastest growing muscle group.

Once again i do quiet a lot of my shoulders otherwise i dont feel the effect from training :

Iso-Lateral Shoulder Press - 15*40kg, 12*80kg, 10*100kg, 8*120kg

Dumbell seated arnold curls - 3*[email protected] 52kg

Barbell standing miltary press - 10*40kg, 8*50kg, 6*60kg

Dumbell standing Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 80kg

Front plate raises - 20kg/15kg/10kg/5kg (12,10,8,6 reps back to back)

Reverse barbell Shrugs - 3*[email protected] 100kg

Reverse dumbell flyes - 3*[email protected]

Cable machine shrugs - 3*[email protected] 180kg

*Thoughts on how to clean up shoulder day are always appreciated (As commented last week as i know it could be better)* Asked quiet a few times on here but probably best to post in a seperate area to get good feedback really.

I have been having some issues with my current meal plan as not finding the hours in the day to complete it right..........

*Current GENERAL DIET PLAN*

-----------------------------------

*Waking meal -* 30grams of whey protien

*8.00am - Meal 1 -* 300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 banana, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Sci-Mx Omni Hardcore, 2 table spoon olive oil, multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil tablets.

*10.00am - Meal 2 -*300ml milk, 100grams oats, 1 apple, 2 boiled eggs, 2 scoops Sci-Mx Omni Hardcore, 1 table spoon peanut butter.

*12.00 - Meal 3 - *Steak/Chicken/Fish + sweet spud + vegtables (Not managing this meal recently)

*14.00pm - Meal 4 - *1 wholemeal baggette with 1 can of tuna, sweetcorn and mayo.

*15.00pm - Meal 5 -* 300ml water and protien shake (not managing this meal recently)

*15.45pm - Meal 6 *Pre workout - BSN Xplode, Reflex sida calfornia tablets, Sci-MX BCAAS tablets

*17.00pm - Meal 7 -* Post workout - Sci-Mx Omni hardcore 100grams shake

*18.00pm - Meal 8 - *Steak/chicken/fish + 100gram rice + salad

*20.30pm - Meal 9 -* banana + Peanut butter (clean carbs) <- Additional meal depending on course of the day

*22.00pm - Meal 10 -* Reflex instant whey protien shake (Protien for sleep cycle) with Sci-Mx ZMA tablets

Sleep time.

Total - 5000+ calories, 350+grams protien, 600+grams carbs (Average day plan)

6 real meals, 3 including meats

2 mass shakes, couple protien shakes

Multivits, glutamine, creatine, cod liver oil sups

6 litres of water a day (minimum)

Red meats = Usually good piece of steak

Fish meats = Usually Macreal fillets or salmon fillets

Chicken meants = Usually 2 breasts at a time (maybe 3)

Rice = actually white even though it be better as brown

Eggs = Boil 6-8 eggs a day (minimum)

Need to try to keep the meals up the help provide more gains... Just struggling at the min


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Hey
> 
> I dont feel i am pushing enough...
> 
> Ive had a think about it and realistically i dont think my weights have increased that much in a 6 month period at all. Still struggling on same sort of points.... Not sure how to work around that.. I think a lot of its in my head!


Back of for a week or so then, after you deload up the protein/cal intake a bit.

If its like your bench is stuck at a set weight, pre-exhaust the muscle before benching. Cable crossover for example then bench using 80% of your regular weight. After 4 weeks you go back to the weight you were stuck at and hey presto you smash it.

If you notice all your lifts are stalling, you need to back off, then up the cals.

Just what iv picked up, i like a bit of strength stuff and deloads are essential.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> Back of for a week or so then, after you deload up the protein/cal intake a bit.
> 
> If its like your bench is stuck at a set weight, pre-exhaust the muscle before benching. Cable crossover for example then bench using 80% of your regular weight. After 4 weeks you go back to the weight you were stuck at and hey presto you smash it.
> 
> ...


Hey, i will try that pre-exhaust method as that sounds interesting and see if i can push threw some boundries that i have fit. Like it! Will work that in.

I have deloaded with a bit of time off here and there or changing routines,... But i guess no where near just how much i need to


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Your workouts contain a ****load of volume, that aint a bad thing but doing that much consistantly,your going to stall.

If strength is what your after by doing less volume per workout your leaving you body with more nutrients to repair.

Try just backing of the volume a bit, like for shoulders do Mil press, seated raise 1 week, plate raise the next week. Then finish with push press or Upright rows.

Doing more is not a good way to progress, more focus on quality of your training and eccentric moves.

Again i aint no sports scientist mate !! but get bit of help from some top guys and has helped me no-end

Ps looks like your eating enough to grow, so get training in line and problem solved


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> Your workouts contain a ****load of volume, that aint a bad thing but doing that much consistantly,your going to stall.
> 
> If strength is what your after by doing less volume per workout your leaving you body with more nutrients to repair.
> 
> ...


I know, i know.. I hear it 100 times a week on this forum about simple routines, keep the volume low and intense. BUT i swear to god if thats all i did on shoulders mentally i can't believe they will grow, phsyically i dont think id feel any strain without putting em threw their paces and i cant get out the habit!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

your a good shape already - I cant advise on the juice - never done it! but from the amounts im sure your going to be MEGA!!!!

You getting plenty of omega 3 in there for your skin? I'v heard that heavy supplementation can take its toll on the skin so be careful as once you have **** skin, its hard to get good skin again!! gotta think about all angles.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> I know, i know.. I hear it 100 times a week on this forum about simple routines, keep the volume low and intense. BUT i swear to god if thats all i did on shoulders mentally i can't believe they will grow, phsyically i dont think id feel any strain without putting em threw their paces and i cant get out the habit!


Less volume = lift heavier, lift heavier + plenty cals = growth.

Try the backing off first then mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8

thats a massive shoulder workout it looks more like a pre comp workout .

shoulders get hit everytime you train back and chest ,

then that routine on top i dont see how they can fully recover , you would benifit more by cutting that routine in half imo.

not critisising m8 just my opinion


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> hello m8
> 
> thats a massive shoulder workout it looks more like a pre comp workout .
> 
> ...


I agree. I just need to know how to get the feeling there without volume. If i do just say 3 exercises and i think i am pushing my self i can't ever feel it in shoulders unless i just blast em! lol

I going to have to try!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

try switching the exercises around, start with side lat lateral raises then say upright row and finish with presses m8 train at a fast pace keep your reps around ten you will feel it 

also what i tend to do is split them i train traps and rear delts with back,


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> try switching the exercises around, start with side lat lateral raises then say upright row and finish with presses m8 train at a fast pace keep your reps around ten you will feel it
> 
> also what i tend to do is split them i train traps and rear delts with back,


O.k... Its the only routine i dont really like to be honest.

Currently quiet happy with arms, back, chest...

Legs could do with a little extra something. But generally its shoulders thats annoying me. I will give it a go!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright matey, this is copied from another thread on here posted by Hackskii. This is exactly, more or less word for word what has been explained to me :-

Re: Does muscle stess increase the stronger we become.....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have not read any part of this thread other than the first post, but I will toss some stuff out there and bump this so I can read later.

New guys need not do a ton of exercises to properly get the stimulation for adaptive recovery.

A new guy can spend 10 minutes in the gym and get massive doms the next couple or few days.

Older trainers need to mix things up to get diffrent muscle stimulation do to being stale at doing the same thing, so to get an adaptive responce they need to do diffrent things, diffrent angles, diffrent rep ranges, volume, intensity, frequency.

The new guy does not need to do that as he is well new.

I feel that the body is only adapting to the stimulation at hand.

High intensity needs lower frequency and volume.

Hi volume needs low intensity and less frequency.

More frequency needs less volume and less intensity.

Dont forget the mind to muscle coordination thing, I watch new guys and they dont have the control, or the nice fluid form, theirs is more reckless and kaotic paths in their pushing or pulling.

The seasoned guy uses very well controlled movements and if his is due to more mind to muscle coordination I would suggest that more fibers are working together hitting more muscles.

I think that new guys would have the best responce to training than a guy that has been at it for years.

*I think of training like digging a hole, the deeper you go (training), the longer it takes to fill said hole (recovery).*

I think the magic lies in learning ones body, training smarter if you will.

I get so tired of trying to help the new guys that want to do bench every training session and try a max, I give up on them, they wont listen.

One guy did listen and he started to get alot stronger, then went back to finding out who did the most 1 rep max with his friends, I gave up on him too...lol

The seasoned guy would be more open to suggestions, and less apt to ego lift.....IMO

__________________

Power over others is weakness disguised as strength.

Scott

The bold part, thats it in a nutshell mate, plain and simple why people generally stop growing.

Keep it Intese - heavy as you can, use nice slow 4-5 second eccentric part :thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey.

Thanks for the post.

I must admit i feel that my actual reps and sets are very well controlled, with well developed form over the years and really keeping to the correct rules, amount of time per rep, the range of motion and everything. So i dont think that needs to much work. I feel that i am in the correct % of people training.

Its the intensity i am struggling to deal with i guess. I feel i can only get intense with volume on some muscle groups. I tell you what i could do with a proper BB'er to come and train with me instead of the folks at my gym and really teach me!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Hey.
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ...


Just trial and error mate, it seemed to be a lot of error for a bit for me but you do get there.....in the end !!

Iv been training with a guy who's competing this year and it do's help filling in the odd blank here and there, but the main thing is just to try and add weight on the bar and get the cals in there.

Gear is just the icing on the cake its grub that makes you grow :thumbup1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

aeon said:


> Just trial and error mate, it seemed to be a lot of error for a bit for me but you do get there.....in the end !!
> 
> Iv been training with a guy who's competing this year and it do's help filling in the odd blank here and there, but the main thing is just to try and add weight on the bar and get the cals in there.
> 
> Gear is just the icing on the cake its grub that makes you grow :thumbup1:


Yea my diet is a bit carb happy with to many oats i think as i am putting on fat with my new muscle mass so that needs sorting out. I started another thread about diet on a different part of the forum.

Ah the fun of it all huh!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey folks.

right sadly this journey went to ****.

Basically life decided to slap me in the face with some huge life changing problems/issues which i needed to work on + i started to date a new girl with a kid and been constantly ill with flu and colds!! Its been a nightmare couple months to focus and train correctly, eat correctly and get the results i wanted.

So everything went a bit pair shaped.

However i am going on holiday June 21st.

This gives me 9 weeks to get in shape for that pool side body. Now i have put quiet a lot of bulk and size on. However with this i have added to much fat! So I have to strip this off now correctly.

Ive invented this meal planner, i have basically tried to strip the huge amount of carbs down that i eat on a daily basis. Especially stopping them later in the afternoon and evening. Also tried to add more variations to the diet and ingrediants.

*Meal 1* - Pre Breakfast - 08.00am -237calories, 29.5protein, 10.8carbs.

300ml milk, 1 serving of Reflex/Sci-Mx Instant Whey, 1 cod liver oil tablet

*Meal 2* - Breakfast 1 -08.30am	- 481calories, 47.5protein, 6.3carbs.

1 serving of Reflex Instant Whey , 3 whole eggs, 1 table spoon Peanut Butter, 2 Table spoons of Olive Oil

*Meal 3	* - Mid Morn Snack - 10.30am - 567calories	48.1protien, 38carbs.

300 ml milk, 1 Banana/apple, Whey protein, 2 eggs, 2 Table spoons of Olive Oil

*Meal 4	* - Lunch Meal - 12.30pm - 467calories, 43.1protien, 56.5carbs.

200g Chicken/Turkey/Salmon + Salad/Veg + Baked Sweet Potatoe, table spoon of quark

*Meal 5	* - Mid After Snack - 14.45pm, 573calories ,51.7protien,14.4carbs.

300ml milk, Whey protein, 2 eggs, 1 table spoon Peanut Butter, 2 Table spoons of Olive Oil

*Meal 6	* - Pre Workout - 16.00pm, 57calories, 0protein, 15carbs.

35g Reflex performance Matrix OR BSN Xplode with 2 fat burner tablets

*GYM* - Gym training - 16.00pm-18.00pm (Monday-Friday) Muscle group splits + HIIT Cardio

*Meal 7	* - Post Workout - 18.00pm - 415calories,40protien, 40carbs.

100g Sci Mx Omni Hardcore / Reflex Growth Matrix / USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic

*Meal 8	* - Evening Meal -19.00pm - 272calories, 39.1protein, 16.5carbs.

150grams chicken OR macreal (fish), 40grams vegetables, 1 table spoon of Quark

*Meal 9	*Pre Sleep - 22.00pm - 189calories,23.1protein,3.3carbs.

25g Reflex Instant Whey, 1 table spoon Quark, 1 cod liver oil tablet, 1 multivitamin tablet

*Total	3021calories	292.6protien	190carbs*

Anyone see any major problems with this diet that need to be looked at? Or pretty good?

Also the weight training will be mixed up a bit with 60second rest between all sets to keep body going and at least 20mins cardio 4 times a week after each session, + extra cardio at weekends.

Views welcome!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well 3rd day into the diet without the high carb levels and trying to add more cardio and exercise and its interesting! Struggling to sleep at night for some reason


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Carrying on with this diet at the moment and can not wait for CARB refeed day at the weekend where i am going to have some rice, chicken and indian flavouring! Maybe even a naan bread! hmmmmm......


----------

